# New studies - Can acupuncture actually hurt chances of IVF babies?!?!?



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't know if any of you have been reading about these studies recently undertaken by Dr. LaTasha Craig at the University of Oklahoma, but her findings have been quoted by all the major papers. She claims that in a study of women aged thirty-five having IVF, that those having acupuncture immediately before and after embryo transfer were 37% less likely to conceive! (She also concedes that some of this may be to do with having to travel to those appointments before and after embryo transfer.) 

This is in direct contrast to my acupuncturist's claim that acupuncture make you 50% MORE likely to conceive after acupuncture (though still hasn't worked for me yet.)

This is all very confusing, as I'm gearing up for another IVF and had planned on doing acupuncture. Any views on this??

Sally


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The study looks pretty compelling - however more research/studies are needed.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sally

The last time I had FET (when I got pg) it coincided with an acupuncture appointment that morning so my practitioner gave me a good boost before I had my frosties put back - BFP but I have also had a BFP without have acu first  

This time she has said that she will do the same (i.e before ET) but she personally doesn't like to interfere with 'nature' once the embies are put back.

I found having it before made me very relaxed and luckily I had enough time to do this without rushing around (I think the less stress that day the better).  As my clinic insist on bed rest for at least two hours after ET I never have time to get back for another acu session afterwards anyway!

I still believe that acu is good but I think it is right that rushing around and stress to get to the appointments would not be good for your overall emotional being.  Have a word with your practitioner about this and see what they think!

Best of luck hunni
Allison xx


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Allison...

That's great advice. Funny though -  my clinic doesn't suggest bed rest at all after ET. Maybe I'll try it this time anyway? And how long did you rest for?


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sally

Well I really do think each clinic is different as my other clinic had me up and out of there before I could blink!

The two ET protocols I had when I got pg (remember both from FET) were as follows:

1st: 3x two day embies (2,3 and 4 cell).  Full bladder, rest with legs tilted upwards for about five minutes, (or rather until I thought I would pee myself   )

2nd: 2x three days embies (frozen at 10 cell but had both gone to 12 by transfer).  Empty bladder, wheeled back from operation room in bed with legs raised and had to stay lying down for at least two hours ( until I thought I would pee myself    ).  Then they say you can carry on as normal but avoid hot baths and too much heavy lifting for the first week.

So I suppose at the end of the day it doesn't really matter  but I did prefer the 2nd protocol.

Allison xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are studies about the benefits:

http://www.easternharmonyclinic.com/medart/medart07.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Information_Library/Done/TCM_and_IVF.php

http://www.longmontacupuncture.net/ivf.html

http://ivf.ca/forums/index.php?s=aadb7f5d0cc4ca0552bd83ddadb20356&showforum=140


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's info on the LaTasha Craig study

http://starmedical.co.uk/news_181007.html

I don't think the small numbers make the study very valid statistically, plus there is the rushing to and from appointments factor...

I think if you already do acu and find it makes you feel better, no reason to stop.
Interesting discussion here:

http://www.chinesemedicinetools.com/forums/ask-a-doctor/whether-youre-a-student-or-need-a-2nd-opinion-do-i/we-live-and-die-by-the-sword-called-science-and-me

Including comments from one of the acupuncturists in the new study where he points out that effective acu takes place over several months and is tailored to the individual, rather than a prescribed routine done before and after ET. Chinese medicine makes a lot of how the whole person requires treatment, and depending on your diagnosis, even similar symptoms can require different treatment.

"One adverse study in the field of reproductive endocrinology does not disprove its entire practice. Accordingly, this single study does not disprove acupuncture in the field of reproductive medicine as a whole.

This particular IVF study is interesting, and from my perspective, there is something to gain from it. In the interest of full disclosure, I was one of the acupuncturists who worked on it. I am not, however, concerned about the outcome or regret being a part of it. If I could go back and do it again, I would advocate for onsite acupuncture versus off site. Even so, I doubt we would see the same results in the original Paulus study even with this change. Let us not overlook the outcome measure in the Paulus study was the appearance of a gestational sac, not a take home baby - not even the observation of a heartbeat. How many of us have had a patient with this outcome and no take home baby? I'm guessing more than a few.

Regardless, this study is not a signal that acupuncture does not work - quite the opposite. In my mind, it provides an opportunity to discuss with patient and western doctor alike why acupuncture research is self-limiting as it is done currently. I think it provides some evidence that day of ET acupuncture is not as effective as the original Paulus study suggests. Something many of us already suspected in our practices and in discussions with colleagues. (I also think it provides some insight as to just how stressful that day of transfer can really be on our patients.)

From my perspective, we can continue to bemoan western research. Or, we can choose to do something about how we are represented in it. Consider Cridennda and Magarelli's work. While several of their projects still apply a slightly modified Paulus protocol, some also incorporate (albeit standardized) what could be generalized as pre-conception care. Their outcomes thus far appear to be quite successful. Is this the way we all should practice? Absolutely not. But this research does provide a catalyst for dialogue with western physicians.

My intention is for the couples I work with to conceive and hold open that possibility for them. I encourage them to do the same. However, I am not attached to this outcome. Some will conceive, some will not, but that is for another post. The beauty of TCM is that we evaluate and treat the individual, not a research subject who only receives a standardized protocol. Our intention is to address mind, body and spirit.

Research can be used as a way of educating the public and western medical community alike. If acupuncture is to be studied within this paradigm, we as practitioners must begin to take an interest in designing it so that it reflects the way we practice in the field, or with ecological validity. We must begin designing studies that as a minimum take into consideration our differential diagnosis. This is not easily measured or standardized by a randomized control trial, but it is possible. We can be the influence that widens that camera angle from the "veins of the leaf of the tree" to the existence of a tree among many.

"


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Just saw this.  Not heard of this research, but the German study, which led to the German Protocol designed to be used alongside IVF specifically, found an increased rate of successful treatment.

I have to say I had every faith in my acupuncture treatment, if you have someone who knows what they're doing not only with infertility but with IVF treatments, I would feel confident about it.

I'm convinced acupuncture made the difference to my third treatment and, potentially my fertility generally pre-treatment, which lasted through to after my pregnancy and led to a surprise natural BFP.  Shortly before my last ICSI I produced CM which I had never done before and my periods were very much improved, in terms of pain (none) and a thorough good clean out of my endometrium    Shortly after I went for my last treatment and it worked.

I was 38 when I conceived with IVF and 40 naturally. 

My experience will only ever be anecdotal but I can only say that I felt different after (good, expert) acupuncture and it gave me much greater confidence in my final cycle of tx.

good luck to all of you

Claire x


----------

